# All in a day



## kilitact (Feb 12, 2018)

From a friend who lives in Colorado!

 I live in the (People's Republic of) Boulder, Colorado.



It's been snowing all night. So the morning goes like this;



8:00 I made a snowman.



8:10 A feminist passed by and asked me why I didn't make a snow woman.



8:15 So, I made a snow woman.



8:17 The nanny of the neighbors complained about the snow woman's voluptuous chest.



8:20 The gay couple living nearby grumbled that it could have been two snowmen instead.



8:25 The vegans at No. 12 complained about the carrot nose, as veggies are food and not to decorate snow figures with.



8:28 I am being called a racist because the snow couple is white.



8:31 The Muslim gent across the road wants the snow woman to wear a head-scarf.



8:40 Someone calls the cops who show up to see what's going on.



8:42 I am told that the broomstick of the snowman needs to be removed because it could be used as a deadly weapon.



Things get worse after I mutter : "Yeah, if it's up your a***"



8:45 Local TV news crew shows up. I am asked if I know the difference between snowmen and snow-women?



I reply, "Snowballs" and am called a sexist.



8:52 My phone is seized and thoroughly checked while I am being blindfolded and flown to the police station in a helicopter.



9:00 I'm on the news as a suspected terrorist bent on stirring up trouble during this difficult weather.



9:10 I am asked if I have any accomplices.



9:29 A little known jihadist group has claimed it was their plot.



Moral: There is no moral to this story. It's just the America we live in today!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Feb 12, 2018)

I think Conarb lives with this every day!


----------



## my250r11 (Feb 12, 2018)

kilitact said:


> Moral: There is no moral to this story. It's just the America we live in today!


Sad to say that it is true!


----------



## conarb (Feb 12, 2018)

Pcinspector1 said:


> I think Conarb lives with this every day!



True, but as I was driving home I heard on the news about Trump's new trillion dollar infrastructure program, they said he was going to redirect the money to the states but insist that they drastically reduce regulations to get the money.  I then read that the DOE is not going to enforce the transgender bathroom regulations.  If then can remove those silly-half-man half-woman signs, maybe they can remove those silly wheelchair signs. 



			
				AOL said:
			
		

> The Trump administration's Education Department will no longer investigate complaints filed by transgender students who are kept from using the bathroom that aligns with their gender identity, a department official told BuzzFeed News.
> 
> HuffPost previously reported that the Department of Education had already started telling students who submitted these complaints that the issue no longer fell within its jurisdiction, but this marks the first time an official has referenced a concrete policy change. The news comes almost a year after the departments of Justice and Education rescinded joint, Obama-era guidance that any school receiving federal money must treat a student's gender identity as his or her sex, which included allowing individuals to use the bathroom conforming to their identity.¹




¹ https://www.aol.com/article/news/20...der-student-bathroom-discrimination/23359724/


----------



## fatboy (Feb 12, 2018)

conarb said:


> True, but as I was driving home I heard on the news about Trump's new trillion dollar infrastructure program, they said he was going to redirect the money to the states but insist that they drastically reduce regulations to get the money.  I then read that the DOE is not going to enforce the transgender bathroom regulations.  If then can remove those silly-half-man half-woman signs, maybe they can remove those silly wheelchair signs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you really have to politicize almost every post?????????


----------



## conarb (Feb 12, 2018)

fatboy said:


> Do you really have to politicize almost every post?????????


Let's get politics out of codes, as long as codes are political that's what we should be talking about, otherwise you are just talking about enforcing bad law, remember Nuremburg, just following orders is not a defense. we elected a president who promissed to drastically reduce regulations, I don't read a word here about reducing regulations, just blindly enforcing them.

This is particularly relevant here: 

All states are going to be given money, as a condition they are going to have to reduce regulations, which regulations should be reduced?
The DOE is no-longer going to be enforcing transgendered restroom requirements, we have a contributor here who has been posting disabled sign requirements with the trans-symbol incorporated, you have a school going up in your jurisdiction, what do you do in plan check?


----------



## Rick18071 (Feb 13, 2018)

My guess is that they will get rid of all traffic laws since most of the money will go to roads.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 14, 2018)

conarb said:


> Let's get politics out of codes, as long as codes are political that's what we should be talking about, otherwise you are just talking about enforcing bad law, remember Nuremburg, just following orders is not a defense. we elected a president who promissed to drastically reduce regulations, I don't read a word here about reducing regulations, just blindly enforcing them.
> 
> This is particularly relevant here:
> 
> ...



How do you equate Nuremberg with the right of any person to use a restroom?


Required is the voluntary, well-informed, understanding consent of the human subject in a full legal capacity.
The experiment should aim at positive results for society that cannot be procured in some other way.
It should be based on previous knowledge (e.g., an expectation derived from animal experiments) that justifies the experiment.
The experiment should be set up in a way that avoids unnecessary physical and mental suffering and injuries.
It should not be conducted when there is any reason to believe that it implies a risk of death or disabling injury.
The risks of the experiment should be in proportion to (that is, not exceed) the expected humanitarian benefits.
Preparations and facilities must be provided that adequately protect the subjects against the experiment’s risks.
The staff who conduct or take part in the experiment must be fully trained and scientifically qualified.
The human subjects must be free to immediately quit the experiment at any point when they feel physically or mentally unable to go on.
Likewise, the medical staff must stop the experiment at any point when they observe that continuation would be dangerous.


----------



## conarb (Feb 14, 2018)

kilitact said:


> How do you equate Nuremberg with the right of any person to use a restroom?



Nuremberg stands for the principle that just following orders is not a defense, which means government employees must view orders and exercise some degree of right and wrong when enforcing them, you can't push the Jew in the oven just because you are told to, you can't give special rights to some while taking rights away from others.  The constitution says that all must be treated equally, that means special rights can't be given to some and taken away from others, no unequal treatment.  Causing a building onwer to  spend money to give special rights to the disabled or sexual deviants is taking away from him to give to others.  Obviously we can't ban anybody from using a restroom but we can't take money away from some for those with special needs.  I guess having separate men's and womens' restrooms has always been unconstitutional but we have done it for safety to protect people, especially children, from sexual deviants, once the courts finally deal with this in depth I don't know where it's going to end up.  Special rights were given to blacks as redress for prior grievances, but in an attempt to keep it constitutional they were given for a limited period of time, they keep extending it but it's currently 2028, other groups have jumped in and we have the mess we have now, the courts should have never put us on the slippery slope here.  

I don't understand the rest of your post, what does medical ethics have to do with anything we are doing or talking about?


----------



## tmurray (Feb 14, 2018)

*Nuremberg principles*

*Principle I*
"Any person who commits an act which constitutes a crime under international law is responsible therefore and liable to punishment."

*Principle II*
"The fact that internal law does not impose a penalty for an act which constitutes a crime under international law does not relieve the person who committed the act from responsibility under international law."

*Principle III*
"The fact that a person who committed an act which constitutes a crime under international law, acted as Head of State or responsible government official, does not relieve him from responsibility under international law."

*Principle IV*
Main article: Superior orders
"The fact that a person acted pursuant to order of his Government or of a superior does not relieve him from responsibility under international law, provided a moral choice was in fact possible to him".

This principle could be paraphrased as follows: "It is not an acceptable excuse to say 'I was just following my superior's orders'".

Previous to the time of the Nuremberg Trials, this excuse was known in common parlance as "Superior Orders". After the prominent, high-profile event of the Nuremberg Trials, that excuse is now referred to by many as the "Nuremberg Defense". In recent times, a third term, "lawful orders" has become common parlance for some people. All three terms are in use today, and they all have slightly different nuances of meaning, depending on the context in which they are used.

Nuremberg Principle IV is legally supported by the jurisprudence found in certain articles in the Universal Declaration of Human Rights which deal indirectly with conscientious objection. It is also supported by the principles found in paragraph 171 of the Handbook on Procedures and Criteria for Determining Refugee Status which was issued by the Office of the United Nations High Commissioner for Refugees (UNHCR). Those principles deal with the conditions under which conscientious objectors can apply for refugee status in another country if they face persecution in their own country for refusing to participate in an illegal war.

*Principle V*
"Any person charged with a crime under international law has the right to a fair trial on the facts and law."

*Principle VI*
"The crimes hereinafter set out are punishable as crimes under international law:

(a) *Crimes against peace*:
(i) Planning, preparation, initiation or waging of a war of aggression or a war in violation of international treaties, agreements or assurances;
(ii) Participation in a common plan or conspiracy for the accomplishment of any of the acts mentioned under (i).
(b) *War crimes*:
Violations of the laws or customs of war which include, but are not limited to, murder, ill-treatment or deportation to slave labor or for any other purpose of civilian population of or in occupied territory; murder or ill-treatment of prisoners of war or persons on the Seas, killing of hostages, plunder of public or private property, wanton destruction of cities, towns, or villages, or devastation not justified by military necessity.
(c) *Crimes against humanity*:
Murder, extermination, enslavement, deportation and other inhumane acts done against any civilian population, or persecutions on political, racial, or religious grounds, when such acts are done or such persecutions are carried on in execution of or in connection with any crime against peace or any war crime."
*Principle VII*
"Complicity in the commission of a crime against peace, a war crime, or a crime against humanity as set forth in Principle VI is a crime under international law."


----------



## tmurray (Feb 14, 2018)

I fail to see how these principles relate at all to this situation.


----------



## fatboy (Feb 14, 2018)

I was trying to figure out how we got here myself............


----------



## JPohling (Feb 14, 2018)

you have been CONarb'd


----------



## kilitact (Feb 14, 2018)

The "doctors' trial" was the first of the war crimes trials; one of its outcomes was the famous *Nuremberg Code*, a set of ethical guidelines for human experimentation. ... Today, the *Nuremberg Code* is the most *important* influence on U.S. law governing human medical research.

I guess your statement in post #4  "silly-half-man half-woman signs" is connected to medical? No?


----------



## conarb (Feb 14, 2018)

T Murray said:
			
		

> *Principle IV*
> Main article: Superior orders
> "The fact that a person acted pursuant to order of his Government or of a superior does not relieve him from responsibility under international law, provided a moral choice was in fact possible to him".
> 
> This principle could be paraphrased as follows: "It is not an acceptable excuse to say 'I was just following my superior's orders'".




T Murray, thanks for your research:

If it is unconstitutional to enforce unequal privileges and it harms others then I submit that you have to make a moral choice, for instance if forcing a mom and pop restaurant to pay tens of thousands of dollars to comply with provisions that may or may not help others you have a moral choice to make.  As an example, I resigned from a Design Review Board because I couldn't participate in forcing a homeowner to paint his house a color that was the choice of the commission rather than his own choice. Another example is a motorcycle cop I knew resigned because he refused to support Calfiornia's smoking ban, he made a moral choice that cost him his job rather than enforce what he saw as an unjust law.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 15, 2018)

conarb said:


> T Murray, thanks for your research:
> 
> If it is unconstitutional to enforce unequal privileges and it harms others then I submit that you have to make a moral choice, for instance if forcing a mom and pop restaurant to pay tens of thousands of dollars to comply with provisions that may or may not help others you have a moral choice to make.  As an example, I resigned from a Design Review Board because I couldn't participate in forcing a homeowner to paint his house a color that was the choice of the commission rather than his own choice. Another example is a motorcycle cop I knew resigned because he refused to support Calfiornia's smoking ban, he made a moral choice that cost him his job rather than enforce what he saw as an unjust law.



I disagree on a fundamental level with you attempting to equate the legal process used to bring justice to those who carry out genocides voluntarily to a law that provides people with mobility impairments the ability to use public businesses. 

But if my boss ever orders me to rape, murder, or commit genocide, I'll keep this in mind.


----------



## conarb (Feb 15, 2018)

tmurray said:


> I disagree on a fundamental level with you attempting to equate the legal process used to bring justice to those who carry out genocides voluntarily to a law that provides people with mobility impairments the ability to use public businesses.



First of all you are Canadian and your codes are a lot more reasonable than ours, our codes were reasonable before the advent of the I Codes and policital social engineering, so watch out, we have put these requirements into the United Nations and you will be forced to honor thme as well.



> But if my boss ever orders me to rape, murder, or commit genocide, I'll keep this in mind.



While you are about it keep in mind the mom and pop stores you put out of business, also keep in mind the inconvenience of circling around in parking lots while many handicap slots sit there unused.   Also think of the costs to many businesses that may be the difference between being able to send thir children to private schools as public schools have become worthless because of having to take morons into their classrooms, and teacher requirements to bring the class up at the same rate, in effect dumbing down the entire class to the moron level, I know a few school teachers who have quit/retired over this issue, I recenly published data showing some groups can only pass state exams at rates as low as 18%, teachers blame no-child-left-behind, retarded kids in the classrooms, and now common-core.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 15, 2018)

conarb said:


> While you are about it keep in mind the mom and pop stores you put out of business, also keep in mind the inconvenience of circling around in parking lots while many handicap slots sit there unused.   Also think of the costs to many businesses that may be the difference between being able to send thir children to private schools as public schools have become worthless because of having to take morons into their classrooms, and teacher requirements to bring the class up at the same rate, in effect dumbing down the entire class to the moron level, I know a few school teachers who have quit/retired over this issue, I recenly published data showing some groups can only pass state exams at rates as low as 18%, teachers blame no-child-left-behind, retarded kids in the classrooms, and now common-core.



None of which is a crime against peace, war crime or crime against humanity. The Nuremberg principles do not apply here.


----------



## conarb (Feb 15, 2018)

tmurray said:


> None of which is a crime against peace, war crime or crime against humanity. The Nuremberg principles do not apply here.



It's pure Marxism, "From each according to his ability, to each according to his needs".  It's also "The end justifes the means", you are forcing this at the end of a gun, when Civil Rights unconstitutionally mandated the end of First Amendment Freedom of Association it was one thing to make them take down the signs "We reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" and serve a black man, it's quite another to make a restaurant serve a person that it costs many thousands of dollare to serve.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 15, 2018)

conarb said:


> also keep in mind the inconvenience of circling around in parking lots while many handicap slots sit there unused.



LOL,

I'm not sure where you live or what the codes are around your area but around here we end up circling to find a handicap spot, not to find one that isn't handicapped! Handicap slots around here are always full almost every place you go, it's especially frustrating trying to find a van parking space so that you're able to exit your van after you park! It's fun watching the people who think they are handicapped run into the store after they take the last handicap parking spot.


----------



## conarb (Feb 15, 2018)

q





Msradell said:


> LOL,
> 
> I'm not sure where you live or what the codes are around your area but around here we end up circling to find a handicap spot, not to find one that isn't handicapped! Handicap slots around here are always full almost every place you go, it's especially frustrating trying to find a van parking space so that you're able to exit your van after you park! It's fun watching the people who think they are handicapped run into the store after they take the last handicap parking spot.



Msradell:

The problem around here is doctors give out the handicap certifications to anyone who asks, at my age all my friends have them, age alone qualifies you, sombody did a survey some years ago in downtown San Francisco, every parking spot in the downtown area had a car with a handicap placard hanging from the mirror, the complaint was that city was losing millions in parking meter monies.  When I spend time circling empty handicap slots I swear that the next time I go to the doctor I'm going to ask for one, but when I do go I forget  -  until the next time I can't parkl.


----------



## tmurray (Feb 16, 2018)

conarb said:


> q
> 
> Msradell:
> 
> The problem around here is doctors give out the handicap certifications to anyone who asks, at my age all my friends have them, age alone qualifies you, sombody did a survey some years ago in downtown San Francisco, every parking spot in the downtown area had a car with a handicap placard hanging from the mirror, the complaint was that city was losing millions in parking meter monies.  When I spend time circling empty handicap slots I swear that the next time I go to the doctor I'm going to ask for one, but when I do go I forget  -  until the next time I can't parkl.



So the spaces are all empty, but everyone has a placard?


----------



## conarb (Feb 16, 2018)

tmurray said:


> So the spaces are all empty, but everyone has a placard?



In some areas it seems that everyone has a placard, like San Francisco, in other areas, like here in suburbia, it seems there are vacant handicap spaces when the lots are full, there is an auto parts store down the street that they have reserved the entire front of the store for the handicapped, it is so ridiculous I'll try to snap a picture of it.


----------



## Msradell (Feb 19, 2018)

conarb said:


> q
> Msradell:
> The problem around here is doctors give out the handicap certifications to anyone who asks, at my age all my friends have them, age alone qualifies you,


Around here  it seems like that if you buy a Lexis, Cadillac or Lincoln they automatically come with a handicap parking permit. LOL I know that it's illegal to ask someone whether handicap is but you really have to wonder for many of them, of course if a mental handicap qualifies you for handicap parking it may explain a lot.


----------



## conarb (Feb 20, 2018)

Msradell said:


> ...... of course if a mental handicap qualifies you for handicap parking it may explain a lot.



And that is one of the biggest problems with ADA, it's destroyed the schools since parents of mentally handicapped kids have the option of sending them to schools for special needs or, since separate is not equal, sending them to regular schools, regular teachers can not handle some mental handicapped kids so each schoolroom, with even one mentally handicapped student, has to have a second teacher for special needs kids.   Schools, at least here in California, have to teach all at the same rate, so the whole classroom is geared to the lowest common denominator, that's why people who can afford it send their kids to private schools and Charter schools have become popular.


----------

